# colonoscopy and peristalsis



## postmortem (Nov 11, 2006)

does a colonoscopy how if there is or isn't any peristalsis in certain areas of your colon?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It only looks at the lining. It does not measure how the muscles work.They usually look at things like how your bowels move things along with a sitzmarker test and see if they hang up anywhere rather than moving out in the amount of time they should.The can do manometry in the rectum but I don't know if they do that sort of test higher up. That will measure the pressures generated and that kind of thing.


----------

